# tar: gzip: Cannot exec: No such file or directory

## H!G

Hi Leute,

ich habe gestern ein 

```
emerge -uD system
```

 ausgeführt, bei dem sich meine Kiste aufgehängt hat.

Da er scheinbar gerade gzip kompiliiert hat, ist es nun nicht mehr im system vorhanden.

Die Folge daraus ist, dass ich nun nichts mehr emergen kann, da die Files ja alle gzipt sind.

Jeder Vorsuch eines emerges bringt mir 

```
tar: gzip: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
```

Natürlich kann ich auch gzip nicht mergen.

Hat wer eine Idee, wie man das beheben kann?

Danke im Vorraus und schönes WE

----------

## 76062563

Hier tar runterladen und von Hand kompilieren.

Entpacken kannst du es von einer LiveCD aus.

----------

## H!G

nö, funktioniert leider nicht.

files, die nur mit tar komprimiert sind, kann ich mit tar entpacken. wenn jedoch auch mit gzip komprimiert wurde (also tar.gz) kommt der fehler

```
tar: gzip: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
```

----------

## SinoTech

```

$ wget wget ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu/gzip/gzip-1.2.4a.tar

```

Dann entpacken (Ist ja nur als "tar" gepackt) und installieren. Ist zwar nicht die 1.3.5'er aber für die habe ich grad keine Quelle gefunden. Wie auch immer kannst ja danach ein 'emerge gzip' machen. Das sollte die dann nochmal die aktuellste Version bringen.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Kannst die 1.3.5 von hier laden:

http://sinotech.dyndns.org/gzip_1.3.5.orig.tar

----------

## H!G

danke, es hat funktioniert!

----------

